# Hedgehog Discipline?



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't mean disciplining your hedgehog but rather your hedgehog disciplining you. Norman is usually a really laid back and snuggly little monster, but last week and part of the weekend I didn't have much of a chance to have him out for his usual cuddle time thanks to all of the madness that comes with the holiday season. I usually managed to squeeze in about 20 - 30 minutes on those nights, but they're far from the few hours he usually gets of snuggling with me in my hoodie. Thankfully things have settled back down so I can resume our normal routine. Apparently Norman hasn't been a fan of these reduced snuggle sessions and spent the previous two nights expressing his extreme displeasure, making sure I know exactly how he feels. He'd still take food and treats from me but I wasn't allowed to see his face for more than a few seconds, couldn't touch him without huffing up a storm (though it was perfectly acceptable for him to snuggle under my arm, but he had to be the one to do it :roll, and bit at my hands if I dared to touch his tummy. Now that snuggle times are back to normal, he's back to his happy little self, letting me pet him, being all friendly, and welcoming tummy rubs. I guess he feels that he disciplined me enough and got his message across. :lol: Has anyone else had their little ones try to administer some behaviour correction for daring to stray from their much-loved routine?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like he told you. I've had many that have shown extreme displeasure in having their daily routine broken. 

For example, one incident to demonstrate this, I made the mistake of going to see a orchestra play one of my favorite classical works, we didn't get home until close to midnight. At the time I had 3 hedgehogs. 8pm was their normal snuggle time, and 10pm their normal food time. By the time I got home, I was greeted with 3 hedgehogs who had destroyed their cages. Normally the three never burrowed under their liners and left their wheels in place, but not that night, liners had been pushed around, wheels moved, food and water bowls flipped. I had even left them fresh food before leaving that night, but that didn't appease them. When we took them out of their cages to give them mealworms and a quick snuggle, we were greeted with huffs and stompy feet. Even my hedgehog who hardly ever huffed gave me a quick pfft. 

These little ones are quite demanding sometimes and have no problem communicating that displeasure. This is one of the reasons I adore hedgehogs so much. They are full of personality and have a great ability to communicate.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: That's such a great story, Kalandra!


----------

